# Insulated Hot water cylinder



## JohnJay (31 Mar 2013)

I’ll have a plumber in to do a few bits for me during the summer. I wonder if I should change my hot water cylinder for a new super-insulated one while he is in.
  My current cylinder is not insulated. I have it only half-lagged as it is pushed in to a corner in my hotpress and I cant get to the back of it. I do notice that I run out of hot water in the afternoon when my heat goes off at about 8:00am.
  I wonder if its worth paying €200 plus the cost of fitting for a new one?


----------



## hazelgreen (31 Mar 2013)

I would advise getting it done.  Neighbours have had copper cylinders leak, nasty business! The new ones are stainless steel and you will have new electric immersion element as well.  It seems taller and slimmer than old one so more room in hotpress.  Electric heating of water seems much quicker and seems to last longer if not used up. We seem to need just the sink section for hot water and do not heat full tank that the gas option would deliver.  I had old cylinder well lagged. We had it done when change from oil to gas for c heating.  We also had attic storage tanks replaced with smaller plastic one.  Again another risk factor for leaking with old style metal tanks of a certain age.  New insulation is good and pipes are also lagged but there is still some heat on top to air clothes. Last job was to upgrade attic insulation.


----------



## quentingargan (1 Apr 2013)

While you are at it, there is no harm in getting one with a spare coil for a solar panel. That way, if you ever do decide to get this done, it will be a very quick and easy job to do. The solar ones are sometimes better insulated as well. 

The water temperature in our cylinder generally only falls by a couple of degrees overnight. So its not just cost saving, but means you have hot water all the time.


----------



## Leo (2 Apr 2013)

hazelgreen said:


> The new ones are stainless steel


 
Factory insulated copper tanks are still popular, mainly because they are considerably cheaper than stainless tanks.


----------



## quentingargan (2 Apr 2013)

Leo said:


> Factory insulated copper tanks are still popular, mainly because they are considerably cheaper than stainless tanks.


Quite right. Nothing wrong with copper unless you have acidic water, or want to change to an unvented system (getting rid of the attic tank or to increase the pressure).


----------



## Violet Rose (18 Apr 2013)

Hi - just reading these posts now... my hot water cylinder is big time leaking in the hotpress... we had to turn water off....can anyone advise how much to replace cylinder and how much will i be charged for someone to do the job... 

thanks


----------



## elcato (18 Apr 2013)

Well OP said 200 was the price of the tank above. Don't forget to keep the old one and sell it to a yard also. I would imagine fitting would be around another 200 but depends on high tight the space is and how your pipes are.


----------

